# Unplugged Performance Sets Multiple Lap Records at Buttonwillow Raceway



## unpluggedperformance (Jan 23, 2019)

We are happy to announce that last Saturday at TeslaCorsa 8 we broke some lap time records at Buttonwillow! It was an amazing 8th TeslaCorsa event for all and many drivers had new personal bests!

The XPO Sales x Unplugged Performance Tesla Model 3 ran a 1:54.6 on race rubber and a 1:57.9 on DOT legal street tires, records in both categories. This was a great improvement over our record nearly a year ago (March 2019) with Randy Pobst clocking a 1:58.5 on Kevin Becker's daily driven Model 3 using UP bolt on upgrades and Cup 2s.

In late 2019 we partnered with XPO Sales (an electric van conversion company) to campaign a race car utilizing our production range of bolt on upgrades. Our goal is to show the world the full potential of the Tesla Model 3 platform and to prove that electric cars are incredible track cars when paired with the right upgrades. Team XPO has done an amazing job campaigning the car and pairing it with an excellent driver in Joshua Allen. We are looking forward to continued upgrades and faster laps as we progress. Remo Weber (Team XPO Sales) and we both feel this is just the beginning. More upgrades are on the way as we keep developing rapidly for the Model 3.

Car spec list:
Tesla Model 3 Performance

Aerodynamics:
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/front-lip-spoiler-model-3/

Suspension:
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/race-coilover-suspension-adjustable-kit-tesla-model-3/
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/adjustable-front-upper-control-arms-m3/
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/adjustable-sway-bars-m3/
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/billet-adjustable-rear-camber-arm-set-for-tesla-model-3/
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/race-coilover-suspension-adjustable-kit-tesla-model-3/

Brakes:
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/model-3-brake-line-set/
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/competition-brake-pad-set-tesla-model-3/
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/brembo-big-brake-kit-tesla-model-3/

Wheels:
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/unplugged-performance-up03-super-lightweight-wheels-tesla/
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/superlight-titanium-lug-nut-set-tesla/
Tires: 305/30ZR19 Nitto NT01 (street legal) and Pirelli Slicks 18"

Interior - Stripped out + Unplugged Performance 4 point Harness Bar
https://unpluggedperformance.com/pr...ia-4pt-racing-harness-for-tesla-applications/


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

Great to see you guys are having so much success with your setups. I've always enjoyed following your company because your logo and corporate color scheme is so close to that of my own company! I know we are oil and gas which is the opposite of the typical BEV customer but my P3D is slowly but surely converting people over to the greener side of incredible commuter performance. I know you guys specialize on the high end of things but if you got into the mid-market lightweight 18" P3D compatible wheel market I'd be in contact.

https://www.linkedin.com/company/ulterra-drilling-technologies-l-p-/


----------



## Mike2016 (Jul 6, 2019)

would like to see a stock setup comparison with the same driver, in similar condition


----------

